# Acrylic Plastic Clearner



## ship (Jan 28, 2007)

So what's a household kitchen cleaning product that cleans Acrlic Plexiglass amazingly well without frosting or destroying the plastic surface?

Could also work on ABS plastic.

I'm looking for a brand name recommended by Joe Meils - UCA Theater in a past submission to Stagecraft...


----------



## Van (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, Oh,OH ,Oh,OH, Mr Kotter. Mr. Kotter. Me. ME. ME.
Crest, Toothpaste.
Also does ownders for scratches on cds dvd's and ZZTops favorite ... cheap sunglasses


----------



## ship (Jan 28, 2007)

Just to clan it not to remove scratches, though interesting recommendation, I'll have to try it on some of my safety glasses. The three part mixture of cleaners don't work well. 

Not what was recommended for a easy way to clean it. Spray on, whipe off.


----------



## Footer (Jan 28, 2007)

Brasso works from what I hear.


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 29, 2007)

Basically toothpaste works as a mild abrasive so it removes the top layer of surface and so takes with it a large number of scratches and what not on things like CDs... But the thing is use it too often and eventually you take off so much of the surface that it is all gone, so used sparingly it works.

Now what was the question? Now a quick search of the stagecraft archives does turn up the answer, which I'll send to Ship offline, because it is interesting to watch what gets suggested, even if it does not necessarily precisely answer the original question, different perspectives are good and you never know, we might find a solution for a problem that has been lurking for a while.

And yes, I admit that searching the stagecraft archives was cheating.


----------



## ship (Jan 30, 2007)

Nope it was not cheating, it was in part a question on tip/technique which made for some interesting pumice in the product cleaning plastic observations not considered normally. It was also by way of me stating where the source was I was referring to fair game and a test in who could or would do the research. Chris15 was correct in pulling up the old article from Stagecraft for the household kitchen cleaner recommended for cleaning plastic.


----------

